# Rasiererei (nicht Raserei ;-)



## AS-R (14. Juni 2006)

Nun muss auch ich mal nen Fred eröffnen..... 

Mich würde mal interessieren, wie Ihr euch rasiert (Und das nicht im Gesicht).
Ich benutze schon seit er erhältlich ist, den Venus von Gillette.

Als ich das letzte mal im Supermarkt war, ist mir das Nachfolgemodell mit
batteriebetriebener Vibration ins Auge gestochen. Hatta ihn schon Geistig
gekauft, bis ich merkte das er mit gleicher Anzahl zusätzlicher Klingen
des Vorgängers doppelt so viel kostet!!

Nun meine Fragen:

Wer von Euch hat den neuen Vibravenus?
Lohnt es sich, so einen anzuschaffen?
Oder wie rasiert Ihr euch die Beine?


----------



## KaschmirKönig (14. Juni 2006)

du hast einen damenrasierer?`

ich nehme meinen mach3 den ich mir mit 19 gekauft habe und der ist schon teuer, der klingen satz für der/die/das venus kostet doch schon laut meiner freundin mehr als ein normaler mach3 und der ist schon sehr teuer. 

einen vibravenus habe ich und werde ich nie benutzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected]!t (14. Juni 2006)

darf ich fragen warum ihr das macht ?
seid ihr vereinsfahrer - profibereich ?


----------



## dubbel (14. Juni 2006)

endlich mal ein wirklich interessantes, noch nie dagewesenes thema. 

*

- closed - *


----------



## Pevloc (14. Juni 2006)

dubbel, du hast eh nix zu melden, da grundsätzlich unrasiert.


----------



## _stalker_ (14. Juni 2006)

also ich rasiere mich aufgrund homosexueller tendenzen


----------



## polo (14. Juni 2006)

ich nehme eine streitaxt.


----------



## FeierFox (14. Juni 2006)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> *
> 
> - closed - *


Nix da  


Warum rasieren sich eigentlich selbst Hobbyracer die Beinchen ? Massage und so kanns ja schonmal nicht sein ... Und Kodex ? Gibts sowas WIRKLICH?


----------



## DHVEF (14. Juni 2006)

das ist eine trick um sich selber auszutricksen mit rasierten beinen ist man gleich 3min schneller. Das heist zu trainingszwecken fahr ich im pelz, für den fall das ich verfolgt werde, hab ich immer was zum rasieren dabei, damit ich schnell ballast und windwiederstand abwerfen kann. Der nette nebeneffekt ist das der verfolger durch dieses riesen gebüsch, dass zwischen uns liegt, mich nicht mehr sehen kann. Vll verirrt er sich auch darin.

Mal im ernst glaubt ihr wirklich dass ihr dadurch schnell werdet? rasiert euch die achseln aus geruchsgründen, dass lohnt eher.


----------



## HB76 (14. Juni 2006)

ich mach es einfach weil es besser aussieht. punkt


----------



## fatboy (14. Juni 2006)

...und behaarte Beine zu rasierten Eiern sieht erst recht ******* aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossie (14. Juni 2006)

du fährst nackt? oder in frischhaltefolie eingewickelt? oder wieso sollte man deine rasierten eier beim radfahrn sehen?


----------



## kiddykorn (14. Juni 2006)

1.


			
				HB76 schrieb:
			
		

> ich mach es einfach weil es besser aussieht. punkt



2.


			
				fatboy schrieb:
			
		

> ...und behaarte Beine zu rasierten Eiern sieht erst recht ******* aus...




Dem kann ich nichts hinzufügen!

@croissant: Man sitzt nicht nur auf dem Bike!


----------



## madmax87 (14. Juni 2006)

> Man sitzt nicht nur auf dem Bike!


Stimmt, in technisch anspruchsvollen Passagen kann man auch mal den Sattel verlassen und  im Stehen fahren. Ansonsten könnts passieren, man braucht sich um die Rasur des Genialbereichs keine Gedanken mehr zu machen.


----------



## Hugo (14. Juni 2006)

wieso wird beim ewigwiederkehrenden rasurthema immer ne grundsatzdiskussion vom zaun gebrochen?
nehm auch nen M3 in der standard-version.
wüsste nicht was das vibrationsgedöhns bringen soll, zumal ich bei den klingen bislang noch keinen unterschied feststellen konnte ausser dass die "neuen" für den M3 jetzt grün sind mit orangenem "gleitstreifen"

machts schneller? keine ahnung, aber fell an den beinen sieht einfach sche*** aus


----------



## AS-R (15. Juni 2006)

Ich danke euch schonmal für die vielen Antworten.
Werd mir demfall auch mal das Männerdings zulegen müssen.

Zum thema rasierte Beine: Wenn du in der Schweiz selbst an nem 
Hobbyrennen mit Wolle an den Beinen aufkreuzt, wirst Du nicht ernst 
genommen. Das gehört einfach mal zum Rennsport dazu, egal ob Hobby
oder Lizenz. Ausserdem siehts mit Haaren ******** aus (erst recht,
wenn im Winter die Haare durch die langen Hosen "stechen").
Ausserdem hat man ein viel besseres Gefühl als unrasiert.

Und wenn ich mit rasierten Beinen unter der Dusche oder im Bett liege,
die Beine übereinanderschränke, kriege ich immer das gefühl, das ne
Superbraut neben mir liegt ;-)


----------



## DieÖligeKette (15. Juni 2006)

erstmal zu deiner frage, wie wir uns die stelzen enthaaren.
erlich gesagt garnicht, is mir zu tuckich.

aber wenn ich es müsste, dann hiermit:







hehehe



			
				AS-R schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du in der Schweiz selbst an nem
> Hobbyrennen mit Wolle an den Beinen aufkreuzt, wirst Du nicht ernst
> genommen...



jaja, die schweizer...  



			
				AS-R schrieb:
			
		

> Und wenn ich mit rasierten Beinen unter der Dusche oder im Bett liege,
> die Beine übereinanderschränke, kriege ich immer das gefühl, das ne
> Superbraut neben mir liegt ;-)



also ich hab eine neben mir liegen, auch mit unrasiertem booty


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatboy (15. Juni 2006)

DieÖligeKette schrieb:
			
		

> ...also ich hab eine neben mir liegen, auch mit unrasiertem booty




 

Wenn meinst Du denn mit unrasiert? Doch hoffentlich Dich!?

Oder heißt die Braut Horst-Dieter?


----------



## Taif-Huhn (15. Juni 2006)

nuja, wenn´s wirklich schlimm behaart is, bin ich auch für´s rasieren, aber in der Zeit pflege ich lieber das bike (mit Wachs ;-) ), oder schrubbe durch die Gegend.


----------



## damonsta (16. Juni 2006)

giant_bird schrieb:
			
		

> nuja, wenn´s wirklich schlimm behaart is, bin ich auch für´s rasieren, aber in der Zeit pflege ich lieber das bike (mit Wachs ;-) ), oder schrubbe durch die Gegend.



hier im forum wäre ich mit solchen aussagen vorsichtiger


----------



## gimmig (16. Juni 2006)

AS-R schrieb:
			
		

> Ich danke euch schonmal für die vielen Antworten.
> Werd mir demfall auch mal das Männerdings zulegen müssen.
> 
> Zum thema rasierte Beine: Wenn du in der Schweiz selbst an nem
> ...




naja, wenn du dir die beine rasieren mußt um RESPEKT zu bekommen, dann fährst du glaub ich bei den falschen rennen mit. ich dachte immer respekt erlangt man durch seine erbrachte leistung!!!

gruß gimmig


----------



## fatboy (16. Juni 2006)

gimmig schrieb:
			
		

> naja, wenn du dir die beine rasieren mußt um RESPEKT zu bekommen, dann fährst du glaub ich bei den falschen rennen mit. ich dachte immer respekt erlangt man durch seine erbrachte leistung!!!
> 
> gruß gimmig





Möönsch, das ist doch Psychologie für Anfänger! 

Die braungebrannte, sehnig-definierte, von tiefen Muskelfeldern durchzogene und vor allen Dingen unbehaarte Wade ansich sorgt beim "Gegner" (eventuell) für ein ehrfürchtiges:

"Oh-ha, schau Dir diese Waden an, der fährt mich bestimmt aus den Schuhen.., den lass ich mal lieber ein Stück wegfahren, hat eh keinen Sinn da hinterher zu hecheln..."

Klappt allerdings nicht immer....


----------



## xc-mtb (16. Juni 2006)

Beeindrucken läst man sich doch eh nur wenn man bereit ist an sich zu zweifeln. Da kann man am Start auch auf alle Blätter schauen um zu wissen wer da gleich richtig abgeht oder sich nen Krampf hohlt weil er die Kurbel nicht herumbekommt.
Ich rasiere mir die Beine nicht und hab auch kein Problem damit wenn es die anderen an der Startlinie machen.
Weil: "wichtig ist aufm Platz" und nicht unter der Dusche. Wer mich vorher deshalb schief anschaut, what does it matter--> we see us on the Podium. Oder sind Schweizer mit Haaren nicht schnell genug dafür. In NRW darf man auch mit Haaren aufs Podium 

Da sehen wir uns dann vielleicht. Ansonsten ist das hier die lächerlichste diskussion die man anstellen kann. Fragt doch in welchem Winkel ihr die Fingernägel anschneiden sollt, damit die Luft aerodynamisch an euch vorbeigleited.

CU

MAtze


----------



## AS-R (16. Juni 2006)

Es ist unbestritten, das man sich durch optische Eindrücke von Gegnern 
beeinflussen lässt. Wenn ich mit ner Anhängerkupplung an den Start komme,
schauen auch alle darauf. Das optische Auftreten ist ein wichtiger Baustein


----------



## Col. Kurtz (16. Juni 2006)

Vibravenus   

----


also dieses unterforum hier heißt Cross-Country-Racing.

und "Cross-Country-Racing" und pelz an den beinen geht absolut garnicht und in garkeinem fall unter garkeinen umständen.  
(dass das doch geht zeigt mir mein teamchef permanent als selbsternannter 'schnellster mann deutschlands mit haaren an den beinen'. objektiv stimmt das wohl auch tatsächlich; allerdings vermute ich, dass er das hauptsächlich aus gründen der konsequenz und natürlich camouflage macht.)


im ernst: 
an die pelzträger: macht das einmal und ihr werdet merken, dass es viel angenehmer ist. von der optik (bzw eitelkeit, die jeder ambitionierte radsportler gegenüber seinen haxen entwickelt) natürlich garnicht zu sprechen.
schürfwunden sind auch ein ernstzunehmendes argument.


dagagen spricht eben das kreuz mit dem "wie krieg ich die haare weg".
- rasieren muss man alle paar tage und macht auf jeden fall pickel(chen)
- epilieren bzw sonst irgendwie rausreißen muss man seltener is aber n scheißgeschäft, wird nie 100% sauber und macht wahrscheinlich pickel bzw. eingewachsene haare
gute erfahrung hab ich weiterhin gemacht mit:
- peeling(und zwar brutalo mit so hanfseil-dingern)
- creme
- und vor allem sonne


und wenn schon haare ab, dann bitteschön bis zur gürtellinie. wobei man auch da an gewissen stellen sehr vorsichtig sein sollte...(muss ich wohl nicht explizit erklären)


----------



## AS-R (16. Juni 2006)

Das mit der Creme habe ich zweimal probiert, hat aber nicht geklappt...
Weis nicht warum, vielleicht weil ich gerade genügend Hirnzellen zum
Höherschalten habe.

Aber Venus ist Geil, das Feeling danach auch. 
Und alle die Haare an den Beinen haben, können sich das freie
Gefühl nicht vorstellen, erst recht die Empfindlichkeit bei Kälte.
Und wenns Zuhause mal zur Sache geht (nachem Zähneputzen),
ist das auch viel angenehmer. Mittlerweile finde ich es einfach extrem
Unästetisch wenn Biker an den Beinen behaart sind. 
(Ausser man trägt dazu selbstgestrickte Socken bis zur Wade....)


----------



## Col. Kurtz (16. Juni 2006)

ich meine nicht enthaarungscreme*würg*, sondern nivea&Co. ...


und mit vibravenus rasieren is objektiv irgendwie schwul...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (16. Juni 2006)

Col. Kurtz schrieb:
			
		

> und mit vibravenus rasieren is objektiv irgendwie schwul...



Mit WAS man sich da rasiert, macht da dann auch keinen Unterschied mehr...


----------



## checky (19. Juni 2006)

> im ernst:
> an die pelzträger: macht das einmal und ihr werdet merken, dass es viel angenehmer ist. von der optik (bzw eitelkeit, die jeder ambitionierte radsportler gegenüber seinen haxen entwickelt) natürlich garnicht zu sprechen.
> schürfwunden sind auch ein ernstzunehmendes argument.


Ansichtssache.
Ich fand es weder angenehmer (toll ausgesehen hats aber wohl), noch hat es mir ausser Arbeit irgendetwas gebracht. Das Schürfwundenargument ist nicht wirklich real, denn es gibt genügend (natürliche) Mittelchen die helfen, dass ne Schürfwunde nach wenigen Stunden nicht mehr nässt etc...
Ich musste mich an den Beinen öfter rasieren als im Gesicht (heißt: in der Saison 3-4 mal die Woche Beinrasur) & so habe ich es bald wieder aufgegeben & es gibt ausser der regelmäßigen Massage kein echtes (von praktischem Nutzen) Argument für rasierte Beine.
Mal von mosernden Frauen ganz abgesehen, weil es ständig rumpiekste (was warscheinlich von der Stärke des Haarwuchses abhängig ist).

Klar kassiert man auf Rennen schonmal öfter komische Blicke, aber ich finde es nur noch lustig wenn ich an den vielen braungebrannten, glattrasierten Beinen bergauf vorbeifahre & vermutlich ärgert es diejenigen dann noch umsomehr dass sie von wollbesockten Waden überholt wurden & diese gar auf dem Podium landen


----------



## cracybiker (21. Juni 2006)

Lol alter guck gradf ma so was aufm forumso abgeht und find dies geile unterforum!!!!! Also rechthezlichen dank an AS-R der dieses Thema in die Welt gebracht hat. 

Ich auch mal ne enste Frage an euch werdet oder wurdet ihr auch schon ma als schwul abgestemmpelt nur wegnen euren rasierten beinen. Ich find das ganz schön beschissen wenn so ein paar depppppen ohne ahnunug ein anmachen wegen seiner beine. oder wie seht ihr das?


----------



## icke (21. Juni 2006)

FeierFox schrieb:
			
		

> Nix da
> 
> 
> Warum rasieren sich eigentlich selbst Hobbyracer die Beinchen ? Massage und so kanns ja schonmal nicht sein ... Und Kodex ? Gibts sowas WIRKLICH?




Warum schminken sich Frauen, warum kämmen sich Menschen Ihre Haare, warum duschen Menschen täglich?

Weil es Ihrem ästhetischen Empfinden nach Angenehm ist, deshalb Rasiere ick mich, weil es mir gefällt.


----------



## Wave (21. Juni 2006)

cracybiker schrieb:
			
		

> Lol alter guck gradf ma so was aufm forumso abgeht und find dies geile unterforum!!!!! Also rechthezlichen dank an AS-R der dieses Thema in die Welt gebracht hat.
> 
> Ich auch mal ne enste Frage an euch werdet oder wurdet ihr auch schon ma als schwul abgestemmpelt nur wegnen euren rasierten beinen. Ich find das ganz schön beschissen wenn so ein paar depppppen ohne ahnunug ein anmachen wegen seiner beine. oder wie seht ihr das?



Kenn ich! Außer eine müden Lächeln will ich denen nichts entgegensetzen!


----------



## pEju (21. Juni 2006)

AS-R schrieb:
			
		

> ...Werd mir demfall auch mal das Männerdings zulegen müssen...



sorry, aber du rasierst dich doch nicht mit dem venus auch im gesicht - oder doch .
zum eintlichen thema, spar dir das geld. ich glaube nicht, dass das vibrationszeug was bringt.


----------



## Kaffeemann (21. Juni 2006)

Ich versuch mich einfach nicht auf die Fresse zu packen dann stören die Haare auch nicht


----------



## wrlcrew (21. Juni 2006)

Also, zunächst muss ich mal sagen, der threat ist einer der unterhaltsamsten den ich bisher gelesen hab!!

Bekommt ihr eigentlich auch Probleme wenn ihr euch nass rasiert? Hab's ein paar mal gemacht, aber danach sahen meine Beine aus wie ein Clearasil-Testgelände!
So mit Furunkeln und Karbunkeln...
Nee, vielleicht nicht ganz so schlimm, aber war schon unangenehm, seit dem benutze ich lieber so'n Hühner-Rasierer, hab ich damals meiner Freundin abgezogen ;-). Irgendwie vertrag ich das besser - ist aber kein Epilierer.
Hab aber gehört das man einfach öfter nass rasieren muss, damit sich die Haut dran gewöhnt....who knows. Im allgemeinen finde ich Haare, mal abgesehen vom Kopf, nicht wirklich notwendig.


----------



## cracybiker (22. Juni 2006)

@ wrlcrew richtiiiiiiiiig !! seh ich genauso haare gehören nu raufn Kopp 

übrigens ich hoffe nicht du bist der typ au dem bild
sry musste einfach sein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wrlcrew (22. Juni 2006)

...würd ich so aussehen, würd ich nackt fahren ;-)


----------



## Speedbullit (22. Juni 2006)

DieÖligeKette schrieb:
			
		

> also ich hab eine neben mir liegen, auch mit unrasiertem booty




mich schüttelts, aber jedem sein fetisch


----------



## kleinenbremer (29. Juni 2006)

Solche Themen schon 1000mal gelesen(rennrad-news.de und hier), quasi immer die gleiche Diskussion(dabei wurde nur nach dem richtigen Rasierer gefragt) aber dennoch wieder lustig. Auch wenn ich mir langsam angewöhne aufm RR weiße Socken anzuziehen, gelegentlich fahre ich dennoch mit omas selbstgehekelten aus und bin genauso schnell;-) Meine stark ausgeprägte Beinbehaarung verhindert dann auch, dass man auf den ersten Blick erkennt, wie untrainiert ich derzeiten bin;-)
Nen Kumpel von mir musste sich (vom Trainer angeordnet) für die dt Jugend Schwimm Meisterschaften die Beine rasieren, im Schwimmbad (außerhalb des Trainings) wurde das quasi zum Laufenden Jokus...
Da ein Radfahrer aber aus Freizeitgründen nie das Schwimmbad besucht(im Letzten Jahr war ich 1mal im Schwimmbad statt aufm Rennrad, fataler Fehler wenn ich an das langweilige rumliegen denke) ist das kein Argument für unrasierte Beine

Naja, bleibe unrasiert, fahre ja auch keine wirklichen Rennen, noch nicht. Ich frage mich nur, ob die Haus das dauernde Rasieren so lustig findet, im Gewicht is das ja schon nicht so dolle für die Haut. Und das Geld für die Klingen(8 Klingen Wilkinson S 3D Diamond 10 Euro!!!) , die man noch zusätzlich brächte, stecke ich lieber ins neue Rad.


----------



## speeddisko (29. Juni 2006)

kleinenbremer schrieb:
			
		

> Und das Geld für die Klingen(8 Klingen Wilkinson S 3D Diamond 10 Euro!!!) , die man noch zusätzlich brächte, stecke ich lieber ins neue Rad.


Die Kosten kotzten mich auch an... also probierte ich das Rasierset von Lidl aus. 20 Klingen (Doppelklingensystem, flexibles Profil, Gleitstreifen mit Aloe Vera) für 3,99 Euro. 

Resultat: Kaum schlechter als Wilkinson Klingen, keine Hautirritationen, Geld gespart.  


Gruss
Matthias


----------



## _stalker_ (29. Juni 2006)

ich glaub ich fahr gleich mal bei lidl vorbei, wenn ich in der stadt bin


----------



## kimpel (29. Juni 2006)

ja das lidl ding is scho toll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Leinetiger (30. Juni 2006)

und das lidl dings gibt es immer noch in jedem lidl?


----------



## speeddisko (1. Juli 2006)

Leinetiger schrieb:
			
		

> und das lidl dings gibt es immer noch in jedem lidl?


Keine Ahnung... zumindest in München und in meiner niederbayrischen Heimat sind's immer verfügbar...


----------



## drivingghost (1. Juli 2006)

Sehr schnell und effektiv:


----------



## BMHans (2. Juli 2006)

Kleiner Tipp am Rande: Die Isana Vabene-Rasierer von Rossmann werden von einem Euch allen bekannten Markenhersteller produziert und sind erheblich billiger.

Wollte eigentlich noch meine Meinung zum Thema schreiben. Aaaaaber ich muss weg... (ab ins Bad und runter mit dem Pelz  )


----------



## DJ_BOUNCIN_BEAT (4. Juli 2006)

Also bei all dem gefasel was ich hier so höre stelle ich mir eine Frage... bin ich hier im Gai-Forum gelanded? 
Habt ihr wiklich so ein armes Selbstvertrauen, dass ihr euch für eure maskuline Seite schämt, die als Mann eigentlich nicht aussergewöhnlich sein sollte 
...man man man

Euer NICHT SCHWULER UND UNRASIERTER  DJ_Bouncin_Beat


----------



## Hardraider (4. Juli 2006)

1. heißt es wenn schon gay und nich gai 
2. was hat das mit schwul zutun?
3. du hast keine ahnung...


----------



## DJ_BOUNCIN_BEAT (4. Juli 2006)

also punkt 3 finde ich besonders nachvollziehbar 
danke auf den Rechtschreibhinweis ^^ ich liebe es wenn Leute nichts anderes zu tun haben als sich über Rechtschreibfehler zu muckieren!
Ich schreibe schnell und der Inhalt zählt... zumindest hier


----------



## Freistiler (4. Juli 2006)

Es heisst übrigens m*o*kieren.


----------



## Onkel_D (4. Juli 2006)

...und danke *für* den Rechtschreibhinweis


----------



## BigTic (4. Juli 2006)

Der Thread ist echt geil. Habe selten so herzhaft gelacht. 

Aber mal im Ernst: rasieren ist einfach nur Mist, zumindest die ersten 3 bis 4 mal. Die Haut fühlt sich dann immer irgendwie feucht an. Ausserdem gibt es häßliche Pickel, nach 2 Tagen kratzt es und man ist ewig damit beschäftigt.

Für Rasieranfänger würde ich empfehlen erstmal die Haare mit nem normalen Langhaarschneider oder ähnlichem zu stutzen und sie danach mit Veet (Creme) komplett zu entfernen. Da gibts ja auch schon Produkte die wirken innerhalb von 3-6 Minuten. Allerdings ist die Variante doch sehr kostenintensiv.

Fazit: Für alle Sparfüchse, lieber behaart bleiben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hardraider (4. Juli 2006)

DJ_BOUNCIN_BEAT schrieb:
			
		

> Ich schreibe schnell und der Inhalt zählt... zumindest hier



Dein Inhalt taugt nur leider nicht viel


----------



## LimeGreen (5. Juli 2006)

Da hau ich doch glatt mein Statement auch noch in die Runde...

Rasier mich auch, allerdings nur nass im Gesicht und die Beine elektrisch mim Haarschneider auf 3 mm.

Mag einfach nur des Gefühl und so isset eben. Jeder wie er mag...


----------



## John Rico (6. Juli 2006)

Bin grad auf das Thema gestoßen, großartig, lange nicht mehr so gelacht! 

Mich wundert nur, dass alle rasieren und keiner bei Wachs gelandet ist.
Schließlich hat man da nur alle paar Wochen und nicht Tage den Stress.
Sollten wir Männer am Ende doch wehleidiger sein als die weibliche Fraktion?


----------



## mgxg (6. Juli 2006)

Moin!

Als kleiner Tip:

Die Mach3 Klingen passen auch auf den M3Power. 5 Unterschied finde ich heftig.

Ich für meinen Teil, will den M3Power für mein Gesicht nicht mehr missen, da weniger Irritationen auftreten.

Gruß

Marco


----------



## Leinetiger (6. Juli 2006)

also ich musste mir heute wieder neue klingen für mein mach3 turbo kaufen.

die normalen mach3 klingen, 4stk kosteten 7,99
die mach3 turbo klinken, 4stk kosteten 8,99

und im rewe gab es auch noch einwegrasierer, 5stk für 0,99 die habe ich mir auch erstmal für die beine gekauft


----------



## Wave (6. Juli 2006)

jap!! es leben die guten dm-einwegrasier! 5 stück für 1 euro oder so ähnlich


----------



## hank_the_tank (6. Juli 2006)

...ihr seid echt lustig junx... 

man könnte auch mal nen fred aufmachen mit dem titel: "fahrt ihr betrunken oder welcher schnaps is der beste?"

nehmts mir nicht übel, aber die beiträge hier sind echt köstlich!


----------



## HB76 (6. Juli 2006)

John Rico schrieb:
			
		

> :
> 
> 
> Sollten wir Männer am Ende doch wehleidiger sein als die weibliche Fraktion?




ein ganz großes JA, ist unser gott gegebenes recht


----------



## Col. Kurtz (7. Juli 2006)

doppelpost..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Col. Kurtz (7. Juli 2006)

John Rico schrieb:
			
		

> Mich wundert nur, dass alle rasieren und keiner bei Wachs gelandet ist.
> Schließlich hat man da nur alle paar Wochen und nicht Tage den Stress.
> Sollten wir Männer am Ende doch wehleidiger sein als die weibliche Fraktion?



du etwa?
wollt das schon immer mal probieren...(tips?)

hab mit einwegrasierern auch schon gute erfahrungen im gesicht gemacht. muss psychische gründe haben, dass ich trotzdem die scheißteuren machs benutze...



@DJ: dein plakatives insistieren auf deiner heterosexualität lässt doch stark auf eine verdrängte ambilvalente komponente in deinem sexualleben schließen.


----------



## AS-R (7. Juli 2006)

Der Thread wird ja immer besser. War leider zwei Wochen weg.
Aber interessante neue Einsichten.....

Um auf die vorigen Fragen zurückzukommen:

Nein, ich rasiere mein Face nicht mit dem Venus.
Habe einen elektrisches Modell dafür.

Aber das mit dem Wachs finde ich einfach ein wenig heftig...
Aber wahrscheinlich ists schon die beste Lösung.

Und an all diejenigen die und jetzt mit der Gayfraktion vergleichen:
Ich finde Haarwuchs an den Beinen mittlerweile so unästetisch
und barbarisch, ist für mich gleichzusetzen wie Haare in ner Suppe
zu haben.

Mit rasierten Beinen hat man einafch ein besseres Gefühl, und das ist
jetzt auf jede Lebenslage bezogen! Oder müsst Ihr unbedingt jeden
Tag den Beweis zur Schau stellen, dass Ihr von den Affen abstammt?

Nehmts mir nicht böse, aber jedem das seine. Ich jedenfalls kanns jedem empfehlen!

Und wegen den Pickeln: Wenn man vorsichtig eincremet, und zum rasieren
Bodylotion oder Rasierschaum nimmt, sollte das Problem nicht mehr so extrem
sein.


----------



## John Rico (7. Juli 2006)

Ne, habe Wachs noch nicht probiert.
Momentan bin ich noch bei der Vorstufe der blanken Waden (3 mm Langhaarschneider), aber bald wird wohl "ganz ab" kommen.

Und dann werd ich mir wirklich überlegen, ob ich alle zwei/drei Tage meine Stelzen rasiere (ist bei 1 m Schrittlänge nämlich ne ganze Menge) oder einmal alle 3-4 Wochen die Zähne zusammenbeiße. Zumal ich die zwei/drei Mal, die ich bisher rasiert habe, immer Probleme mit Jucken und Pickeln hatte, trotz eincremen.


----------



## damista (7. Juli 2006)

so.. da wir jetzt schon mal beim Thema Wachs sind..... also - es ist weit weniger schlimm, als viele denken! Die Beine haben da doch deutlich weniger nerven in der Haut, als andere Körperregionen.
Was ich momentan nicht so wirklich empfehlen kann, sind Kaltwachsstreifen. Außer mann lässt sich mal wieder 2 Wochen die Matte stehen - dann könnten die Ergebnisse vielleicht etwas besser sein. Aber so halten die Haare einfach nicht genug im Wachs fest, man(n) geht mehrmals drüber und ist noch immer unzzufrieden.

Mir wurde jetzt geraten, mal den Veet Roll on zu testen ( von der weiblichen Fraktion   ) angeglich lieferts es die besten Ergebnisse und die Rückstände sind Wasserlöslich! bei Kaltwachsstreifen muss man danach mit so Öl-Tüchern drüber... geht zwar, aber Wasser wäre mir doch lieber  

Also.... nur Mut. Der Schmerz ist mehr als erträglich. gebe da andere Stellen an meinem Körper, wo ich mehr bedenken hätte!


----------



## Col. Kurtz (8. Juli 2006)

wachsen die haare ein? bzw wie stark?


----------



## damista (9. Juli 2006)

also bisher nicht! warte mal noch die Reaktion der Oberschenkelhaut ab. ist meist die empfindlichere. Bisher sieht´s aber gut aus - sogar besser ( von der Hautbelastung), als beim rasieren.
Habe heute mal besagtes Veet Roll on probiert - entweder bin ich zu blöd, oder es funktioniert bei mir einfach nicht. Mal sehen... werde morgen nochmal testen und dann ein weiteres mal berichten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drivingghost (9. Juli 2006)

Col. Kurtz schrieb:
			
		

> wachsen die haare ein? bzw wie stark?


Klar wachsen sie ein. Immerhin arbeitet man ja mit Wachs (;


----------



## mgxg (10. Juli 2006)

Moin!

Um mal uns Mannen aus der Weicheiecke, in die uns die Mädels wegen den Schmerzen beim Haare ausreißen gerne stecken, heraus zu holen:

Irgendwann sah ich einen Bereicht auf dem WDR über dieses Thema. Dabei ist das Problem, dass die Haarwurzel bei der männlichen Behaarung wesentlich intensiver ausfällt als bei der Frau. Zudem soll die Haarwurzel beim Mann tiefer in der Haut liegen.

So nur mal zur Verteidigung ;-)

Tüss

Marco


----------



## damista (10. Juli 2006)

jepp! Kann ich nur voll und ganz zustimmen!

Dennoch habe ich´s mal durchgezogen. Man merkt aber eindeutig, das theoretisch ein Produkt für diese Art der Haarentfernung für Männer entwickelt werden müsste.
Hab mich nochmal an dem Veet Roll on probiert. Nach bissl eingewöhnungszeit klappt´s eigentlich ganz gut und ist sämtlichen Kaltwachsstreifen vorzuziehen! Die Handhabung ist doch viel einfacher und vor allem praktischer. Ein wesentlicher Punkt ist hierbei die Wasserlöslichkeit und dass man nicht andauernd das Wachs zwischen den Händen neu erwärmen muss!
Aber - ohne Nachrasur geht´s bei Männern wohl nicht. natürlich nimmt diese dann wesentlich weniger Zeit in Anspruch! Und wenn´s dann nachwächst, sollte es auf keine Fall so intensiv ausfallen!
Aber der (Zeit)Aufwand der Wachsentfernung ist wirklich erheblich. Hoffentlich hält es eine Weile an - ansonsten werde ich´s lassen!
Man erwischt eben nie alle Haare - bzw gehen nicht alle raus. geht man(n) dann mehrmals über die gewünschte Stelle, so strapaziert dass die Haut doch wirklich sehr und man kommt zu Erkenntnis, die einzelnen "Trotzhärchen" dann doch lieber noch mit der Klinge zu entfernen!
Nach getaner und intensiver Arbeit bin ich nun aber sehr zufrieden.. schön glatt ( Was für ein Gefühl - wenn einige wüssten...    . Nun warte ich die nächsten Tage und hoffentlich Wochen ab, wie sich das ganze entwickelt!

Eventuell wäre noch die Variante mit diesen Haarentfernungsgels was -  aber so richtig möchte ich das nicht! Die chemischen Prozesse, die stattfinen um die Haarwurzel zu lösen, tu ich meinem Körper nur ungern an! Trotzdem kann ja mal einer nen Erfahrungsbericht schreiben, wenn´s einen gibt!

Also.. ich hoffe soweit einen kleinen (produktiven) Beitrag zum Thema geleistet zu haben und warte auf weitere Anregungen o.ä.!


----------



## Erdinger35 (10. Juli 2006)

also ich hab bei der ganzen haarspalterei das haar in der suppe noch ned gefunden, is aber auch ne haarige sache.haart am limit so zu sagen....
   

ride and shave free....


----------



## John Rico (10. Juli 2006)

Ich kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, dass du der einzige bist, der's mal probiert hat bzw. macht.
Vielleicht meldet sich der eine oder andere ja noch mit dem ultimativen Wachs-Tip für Männer!

Denn auf Rasieren hab ich ehrlich gesagt keinen Bock, da bin ich viel zu faul.
Und dann dieses nervige Gekratze und Gejucke nach 3-4 Tagen, nene, dass muss nicht sein.
Ich warte also, bis mir jemand nen Wachs-Tip geben kann, dann werd ich's wohl auch mal testen.


----------



## damista (10. Juli 2006)

John Rico schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, dass du der einzige bist, der's mal probiert hat bzw. macht.
> Vielleicht meldet sich der eine oder andere ja noch mit dem ultimativen Wachs-Tip für Männer!



Vorstellen kann ich mir das auch nicht! Aber die Erfahrungen von Col. Kurtz sind ja doch sehr ähnlich und andere haben sich noch nicht geäußert!.
Momentan glaube ich nicht daran, dass es viel bessere Tipps gibt! Außer man sucht den Weg zu ner professionellen Enthaarung ( bei der Kosmetikern ?? ) - lässt dann dort aber richtig Kohle.
Bis dahin heißt es entweder warten, bis einer was besseres hat, oder eben - jeder Versuch macht kluch


----------



## kimpel (10. Juli 2006)

ich mach dann mal weiter 
weiss jemand ob es einen unterschied zwischen den "cremes" bzw. den kaltwachsstreifen zwischen den "normalen" produkten für die frau und den "for men" produkten gibt (im speziellen jetzt bei veet, wo ich das letztes gesehen hab, das die  da spezielle sachen nur für männer anbieten), problem wäre dann nur wo kuafen war heute in drei drogeriemärkten und alle hatten nur die frauenprodukte, sonst hät ich mal getestet


----------



## pongi (10. Juli 2006)

bei dm markt bekommt man die veet 4 men sachen


----------



## AS-R (11. Juli 2006)

Ich glaube ich bleibe beim Rasierer (VENUS).
Denn die haben immer so scharfe Werbungen ;-)

Nein im ernst, das mit Veet hab ich wie gesagt 2x probiert, ohne Erfolg....


Aber jetzt mal ne andere Frage: Ölt Ihr euch auch die Beine ein,
damit sie schön geschmeidig werden und einen schönen Glanz bekommen?
Wenn ja, mit welchem Produkt?


----------



## Fox 100 (11. Juli 2006)

IHHH!! mann oder frau!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damista (11. Juli 2006)

AS-R schrieb:
			
		

> Aber jetzt mal ne andere Frage: Ölt Ihr euch auch die Beine ein,
> damit sie schön geschmeidig werden und einen schönen Glanz bekommen?
> Wenn ja, mit welchem Produkt?



Ich nehme Regelmäßig Bodylotion. Möchte man auch tun, da die Haut doch mehr strapaziert wird - und so trockener wird! 
Öl(tücher) habe ich nur nach den Kaltwachsstreifen genommen - damit die Reste runter gehen. finde das aber nicht so toll.. irdendwie ist das nicht so das wäre.. schmiert blos... weiß auch nicht...



			
				Fox 100 schrieb:
			
		

> IHHH!! mann oder frau!


Zumindest beschweren sich die Fraun bisher nicht....


----------



## gerd6167 (15. Juli 2006)

Nur mal eine kleine Geschichte zur Entwicklung der Menschheit und dem Haarwuchs...Der Mensch stammt vom Affen ab und der war (ist) bekanntlich komplett behaart und im vergleich mit uns nicht der hellste. Mit der Zeit entwickelte sich der Mensch langsam weiter (Aufrechter Gang, Sprache, usw.) und verlor dabei immer mehr von seiner Körperbehaarung und seine steigerte  Intelligenz. Das heißt also es gibt einen Zusammenhang zwischen Haar wuchs und Intelligenz. Viel Haare = Wenig Intelligent; Wenig Haare = Viel Intelligenz.
... Ich selbst habe nur noch Haare auf dem Kopf... .


----------



## AS-R (17. Juli 2006)

********, sind jetzt alle behaarten Südländer dumm wie Affen ? ;-)


----------



## danionbike (17. Juli 2006)

mal eine Frage:

was sagen eure Freundinnen/Frauen zu den rasierten Beinen?
gefällt es ihnen, ist es ihnen egal oder finden sie es nicht gut?

oder auch allgemein: wie sind die Erfahrungen mit rasierten Beinen und Frauenreaktionen?


----------



## der-elch (17. Juli 2006)

Also meiner Freundin ist das herzlich egal...

Das ist eigentlich relativ ausgeglichen - hab schon Mädels getroffen, die waren begeistert und auch welche, die mit einem als "Mann" nix mehr anfangen können, ums mal so auszudrücken (die stehen dann wahrscheinlich eher auf die weniger intelligenten Exemplare  ).
Die meisten interessierts doch gar net und das is auch gut so. Es gibt ja auch Männer die haben an sich fast keinen Haarwuchs an den Beinen...

So long


----------



## AS-R (17. Juli 2006)

Alle Girls die ich kenne, auch Freundinnen von Radlern habens akzeptiert,
und sagen sogar, dass sie nie wieder einen mit Haare wollen.
(Jedoch nur, wenn sie frisch rasiert sind.... wegen pieckserei).

Einige finden es abartig, aber das legt sich schnell. Ist halt ne Gewöhnungssache. Hab bisher noch nie schlechte Statements dazu gekriegt ;-)


----------



## wrlcrew (17. Juli 2006)

Mädels die mal ein frisch rasiertes Bein in der Hand hatten, stehen drauf - fühlt sich ja auch definitiv besser an. Vereinzelt gibts welche die finden, dass "richtige Männer" sich nicht die Beine zu rasieren haben...aber viele dieser "richtigen Männer" kriegen ihren 30Kg-Bierkompressor den sie vor sich her schleppen nicht mal 100 Höhenmeter nach oben geschleppt und schon gar nicht auf dem Bike. Jaaa, dass sind noch echte Kerle ;-)
Somit relativiert sich alles wieder...


----------



## torock (17. Juli 2006)

AS-R schrieb:
			
		

> Und wenn ich mit rasierten Beinen unter der Dusche oder im Bett liege,
> die Beine übereinanderschränke, kriege ich immer das gefühl, das ne
> Superbraut neben mir liegt ;-)



Das kenn ich irgendwie :-D

Ich hab auch schon verschiedene Methoden ausprobiert. 
Hängengeblieben bin ich jedoch beim Langhaarrasieren, weil dort die Gefahr des Einwachsens der Haare am geringsten ist.  Nach 3 Tagen nach einer Nassrasur sieht es sowieso wieder aus wie bei einem Langhaarschnitt.
Trockenrasierer dauert mir zu lange (sollte mir vielleicht mal einen neuen kaufen), weil ich auch nicht jeden Tag rasiere.
Nassrasieren recht gut in der Badewanne bei einem kühlen Bier, am besten nach einer Langhaarrasiereraktion, wenn man sich schon länger nicht mehr rasiert hat.  
Mit dem Epilierer hatte ich am meisten Probleme. Sehr zeitaufwendig und man muss sehr oft über die Stelle gehen. Schambereich und Hoden auch machbar, dauert aber ungemein lange, aufgrund der vielen Haare. Und nach 2 Wochen kommen dann auch schon wieder die ersten Haare aus der Haut.   Am besten danach die Haut immer mit einem Luva-Schwamm unter der Dusche abschruppen, damit die Haare nicht so leicht einwachsen. Das rötet am Anfang die Haut etwas, aber sonst recht effektiv gegen das Einwachsen der Haare.


----------



## XtCRacer (23. Juli 2006)

Ich rasiere mich mit dem Venus von Gillet und habe biher nur gute Erfahrungen genacht. 
Es gibt Frauen die stehen auf "Männer" wo die Haar noch behaart sind von allen anderen bekomme ich im normalfall positives Feedback.

MfG XtCRacer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SidVicious (25. Juli 2006)

naja, Pornostars mit unrasierten Beinen gibts auch keine (mehr).

Im übrigen find ich das sich-aufregen-über-Beine-Rasierer total albern von einigen Leuten hier ... Leben und Leben lassen, oder jedem Narr sei Kapp wie man hier sagt.
Ich selbst fahre mit Pelz, und finde rasierte Beine nicht unbedingt schöner, aber wenns jemand machen will und/oder das in seiner Sportart quasi-Standard ist - so what?

Ich glotz mir eh lieber Frauenbeine an.


----------



## räder (29. Juli 2006)

Habe den ganzen Thread jetzt nicht gelesen, also bitte nicht schlagen (oder doch? )

Das Rasieren der Beine hat einen Hintergrund! Nicht nur, daß es schöner aussieht ( ich weiss, Geschmackssache), so haben die RRs es in erster Linie wegen dem Massieren und Auftragen des Massageöls als angenehmer befunden, wenn die Beine glatt rasiert sind.

Hinzu kommt, daß bei Stürzen sich die Wunden leichter reinigen lassen. Bei behaarten Beinen wird mehr Schmutz aufgenommen, die Haare stören beim Auftragen von Wundpflastern.

Was also bei den RRs als gut befunden wurde, sollte auch für MTBlers gut sein!

Denn komischerweise akzeptiert jeder MTBler, dass es Klick-Pedalen und STI-Schaltungen gibt. Bei rasierten Beinen ist es aufeinmal eine schwuchtelei der RRs. ( Hat nich wirklich was mit diesem Thema zu tun, wollte ich nur mal loswerden...)

back to thread...

Frauen sind erstmal skeptisch bei rasierten Beine > Vorurteil > schwul

Meine war skeptisch wegen meinem Bart. Ich sag dazu Schenkelbürste!
Sie will ihn nicht mehr missen

Also ein wenig mehr Selbstvertrauen und dann ist es auch authentisch!
ICH mache es, weil ICH es gut finde!

Alle anderen sollen es so halten wie sie es wollen. Mit oder ohne Haare!


----------



## pongi (30. Juli 2006)

also erstens muss ich sagen dass ich es ziemlich doof finde wenn man seine meinung einfach mal so rausschreit in die welt ohne die vorangegangene diskussion gelesen zu haben, aber das nur nebenbei.

man sollte aber auch nicht alles blind übernehmen bloß weil das andere machen.
das haben wir ja schon bei sti-schaltungen gesehen dass sowas auf der strasse klappt, aber nicht im gelände


----------



## räder (30. Juli 2006)

pongi schrieb:
			
		

> also erstens muss ich sagen dass ich es ziemlich doof finde wenn man seine meinung einfach mal so rausschreit in die welt ohne die vorangegangene diskussion gelesen zu haben, aber das nur nebenbei.
> 
> man sollte aber auch nicht alles blind übernehmen bloß weil das andere machen.
> das haben wir ja schon bei sti-schaltungen gesehen dass sowas auf der strasse klappt, aber nicht im gelände




Du fährst wohl noch mit Reib-Schaltgriffen?!

Gemeint war die Technik, nicht die Form der Brems-Schalt-Griffe!


----------



## pongi (30. Juli 2006)

ich meinte eigentlich dual-control. mir ist vorhin nur der name für diesen schrott nicht mehr eingefallen.


----------



## Meridaracer (31. Juli 2006)

Mir tut der Kopf weh wenn man liest was hier steht.

Also ich Rasiere meine Beine weil

a: es gut aussieht  
b: wenn man sich verletzt die Wunden leichter reinigen lassen und der verbandswechsel nicht so schmerzt
c: wegen der Massagen (meine es geht auch mit behaarten Beinen aber der Masseur wird dir nur dann das Öl draufkippen und sagen das kannste selber machen  )

Hoffe ich konnte helfen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## checky (1. August 2006)

räder schrieb:
			
		

> Hinzu kommt, daß bei Stürzen sich die Wunden leichter reinigen lassen. Bei behaarten Beinen wird mehr Schmutz aufgenommen, die Haare stören beim Auftragen von Wundpflastern.



Immer wieder gerne als "Argument" herangezogen 
Schonmal erlebt, dass auf schwitzender Haut kein Pflaster lange & zuverlässig hält & deswegen Verbände, oder diese Verbandstrümpfe genommen werden ..... macht aber nix.

Zu den Frauen: wer will denn hier ernsthaft erzählen, dass jedesmal vor einer netten Nr eben mal die Beine rasiert werden  Ansonsten gibts nunmal beschwerden wegen der Pieckserei. So siehts doch aus & wer sich das nicht eingesteht redet hier doch etwas unglaubwürdig um den Brei herum.


----------



## dubbel (1. August 2006)

das tägliche testosteron-sackpflaster lässt sich auch leichter und weniger schmerzhaft wieder lösen.


----------



## Reignman (1. August 2006)

Warum wird man vor einer OP bsp. an den Beinen rasiert? Damit nicht Bakterien usw, welche sich in den Haaren befinden, in die Wunde reinkommen können. Nicht das Auftragen von Pflastern, sondern die Bakterien welche sich vermehrt in den Haaren befinden, sind doch der wahre Grund warum Profi-Radsportler sich die Beine rasieren.
Ich mache es auch, finde es einfach schöner und ästhetischer. Für viele Frauen ist es am Anfang meistens etwas ungewohnt, jedoch negative Erfahrungen habe ich damit nie gemacht und meistens lieben es dann sogar die Frauen. Knackige, durchtrainierte Beine.
Bekanntlich wächst ja auf Stein kein Gras 
Muss aber jeder für sich selbst entscheiden. Jedoch ist mir aufgefallen, dass mich fast nie Fahrer mit behaarten Beinen überholen, meistens halt unrasierte. Klar sagt das nix über die Kondition aus, nur Leute die regelmässig trainieren und irgendwie mit dem Radsport sehr vertraut sind, rasieren zum grössten Teil die Beine.


----------



## HB76 (3. August 2006)

Trittfrequenz schrieb:
			
		

> edoch ist mir aufgefallen, dass mich fast nie Fahrer mit behaarten Beinen überholen, meistens halt unrasierte. .




HMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM, angerannt??


----------



## doc snyder (4. August 2006)

*Ich werde mich vollständig rasieren & nur noch nackt fahren.
So werde ich nie wieder überholt, habe den höchten IQ & die frauen werden mir zu "beinen" liegen.*

Ich benutze einen langhaarschneider da mir eine nassrasur zu aufwendig ist.


----------



## Reignman (4. August 2006)

HB76: meinte natürlich rasierte,
also immer locker bleiben


----------



## BMHans (19. August 2006)

Wer sind denn eigentlich diese komischen Leute, die von sich behaupten männlich zu sein, homo- oder heterosexuell und dann felsenfest behaupten, der Mann von heute müsse sich selbstverständlich neben dem Gesicht auch weitere Bereiche enthaaren, als wäre der Körper ein Getreidefeld in der Erntezeit?

Irgendwas muss da doch in den werten XY-Hirnen durchgebrannt sein.
Ich sehe es ja noch ein, wenn Mann seinen Rücken vom Haarkleid entfernt. Die Sonne im Freibad soll schließlich ihren Weg finden und in Zeiten von Jack Wolfskin und Tatonka ist er auf die Behaarung auch im Winter nicht mehr angewiesen. Aber wozu den Rest? Warum müssen seine Beine von der schönen Haarpracht befreit werden? So ist sie doch im allgemeinen unter Jugendlichen ein Zeichen für körperliche Reife. Vielleicht ist es ja ein Understatement postpubertärer Zeitgenossen, zu zeigen »Hey, ich habs einfach nich nötich!«.
Angeblich gibt es sogar Sportarten, deren Kodex es vorschreibt, sich von den geliebten Hornstäbchen zu trennen. Schwimmer. Da mag ich es ja noch verstehen  von wegen Widerstand im Wasser. Aber warum um Himmels Willen denn auch (Mountain)biker? Was soll es bringen? Das Argument, Wunden von Stürzen würden schneller heilen finde ich schon ziemlich an den Haaren herbeigezogen. Und dennoch gibt es eine Menge von Bikern, die behaupten, es regelmäßig zu tun.

Totaler Unfug. Aaaaber gerade deshalb frage ich die weibliche Leserschaft: Braucht Ihr auch immer so E-wig-keiten? Boah, ist ja furchtbar! Daran, dass das Wilson Picket-Album, welches ich zuvor auflegte zwischendurch verstummte, merkte ich, dass ich über eine Stunde unter der Dusche verbracht haben muss! Bitte, liebe Leserinnen, sagt mir, dass man mit etwas Übung die Ganz-Bein-Rasur auch in 10 Minuten bewerkstelligen kann! Ich wüsste nicht, wie ich es sonst ertragen soll. Schließlich fängt das sonst nach spätestens zwei Tagen dermaßen an zu pieken

Erstes Ergebnis des Projektes:

   1. Nutzen: 0 von 4 Punkten
   2. Aufwand: 0 von 4 Punkten
   3. Style: 4 von 4 Punkten


----------



## dominik-deluxe (19. August 2006)

@ BMHans
also ich finde es esthetischer wenn man auf dem bike hockt. außerdem stimmt die aussage mit den wunden, hasste schonmal ein klebestreifen von nem rasierten bein abgezogen, dazieht nicks. im gegensatz zum unrasierten, da tuts schon weh.

und ja es wird sich entwickeln, ich brauche nurnoch 5min, dazu noch die norm. 5min duschen, und du bist fertig, eincremen nicht vergessen.
mfg
dominik


----------



## race-jo (19. August 2006)

checky schrieb:
			
		

> Zu den Frauen: wer will denn hier ernsthaft erzählen, dass jedesmal vor einer netten Nr eben mal die Beine rasiert werden  Ansonsten gibts nunmal beschwerden wegen der Pieckserei. So siehts doch aus & wer sich das nicht eingesteht redet hier doch etwas unglaubwürdig um den Brei herum.



das hab ich schon erlebt war bei mir und hat sich dann noch unbedingt die beinerasieren wollen  hab ihr dann meinen rasierer gegeben 

ich rasier mir nicht die beine, letztes jakr hatte ich sie mir rasiert, doch da hab ich nie mitbekommen dass es irgendwelche frauen toll fänden, dass ich rasiert bin, mag aber auch damit zu tun haben dass ich in der alternativen szene tätig bin^^, oder wie sehen es die mädels die in so lläden mit dem namen zum beispiel funpark gehen?

jetzt lass ich es wieder zu rasieren, da ich:
1. zu faul bin 
2. eine freundin hab die nicht so drauf steht was mit blanken schenken zu haben.
3. beharrte beine cooler finde


----------



## race-jo (19. August 2006)

dominik-deluxe schrieb:
			
		

> @ BMHans
> also ich finde es esthetischer wenn man auf dem bike hockt. außerdem stimmt die aussage mit den wunden, hasste schonmal ein klebestreifen von nem rasierten bein abgezogen, dazieht nicks. im gegensatz zum unrasierten, da tuts schon weh.



irgendwie kann ich deine beründung nicht gelten lasse, da sich auch einige mit wachs rasieren, das sind dann größere schmerzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pongi (19. August 2006)

ausserdem kann man pflaster auch mit olivenöl lösen. dann tut es gar nicht weh. weder für mit noch ohne haare.


----------



## diejo (27. August 2006)

Ich rasier mir die Beine nass mit nem Rasiermesser, im Gesicht auch nur mit dem Messer. Dauert zwar länger, is aber das beste für mich


----------



## hagilein (28. August 2006)

das is wohl wahr


----------

